
Jeff Lawson Builds An App In 5 Minutes Using Twilio and IBM’s Cloud Platform - dzhao
https://www.twilio.com/blog/2014/03/using-twilio-and-ibms-cloud-platform-codename-bluemix.html
======
Jugurtha
Isn't that a coincidence. I just discovered the service about a week ago. I'm
toying with it. I'm also discovering Gammu and Asterisk and trying to figure
out what to do with all of this.

My major issue is that I'd like to use USSD or Premium Messages, but I'm
afraid I might be forced dealing with mobile carriers for this (knowing that
they'd _never_ accept the service I'm proposing, because it's against their
rigid philosophy).

I figured another way, but for a slight increase in costs. I'm figuring out
how I'd use all these things to make what I'm trying to do.

~~~
grageth
Good luck man, Twilio makes some good stuff. Allowed me to donate a great app
to a non-profit that has changed the way they do things and took me all of
10hrs.

~~~
geekam
I am interested in knowing what kind of app it was? Is it possible to share
something more?

------
revolly
Tried to sign up. Spent about 5 minutes trying to figure what's wrong with my
password. Got signed up. Of course the system lost track on my original intent
to try the Bluemix. Tried to log in again. Got a security code question.
Waiting for email. Okay. Punched the security code and got question on why
exactly I want a trial. Answered. Got a message that they might give me a
chance for a trial.

Corporate is so corporate.

~~~
rjsamson
Yeah, IBM is extremely weak on UX and design overall. I got accepted into the
beta and once you're in it's no more intuitive. I will say that I'm pleasantly
surprised they were able to put something like this together though - I wasn't
sure what would come of their Cloud Foundry / OpenStack announcements last
year.

------
dapole
This looks pretty exciting, but extremely disappointing they are gating the
registrations. Makes me wonder if they are worried about scaling this early?

------
digita88
Signed up yesterday because of Twitter activity

